# Landlord selling apartment halfway into my lease...gave me 90 days notice.



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

My landlord had decided to sell the place I'm living in halfway into my lease.

The property management office mentioned that he can legally give me a 90 day notice period ...

I'm just curious ... is this legal? Does this stick? I checked the contract and it doesnt say anything about any 90 day notice in terminating the contract ...

What doy'all think?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

From RERA website;

A Landlord may sell his/her property during the life of a tenancy agreement. However, the tenant has the right to occupy the property for the life of their tenancy agreement.
If a Landlord instructs their Sales Listing Agent to approach the current tenant with the view of negotiating an acceptable proposal to vacate the property if a new owner wants to occupy the property, then this may form a vital part of a Sale Contract providing the Tenant is willing and not unduly pressured.
For example, if a tenant is occupying a property on a lease for 120,000 p.a and there is 9 months to complete the tenancy, then the tenant would have to be given 3 months notice prior to the end of their lease to vacate. This would mean that the tenant not only goes through the stress and expense of relocation, but also must take on a new lease in another property anyway gaining nothing other than knowing they can stay for 9 months to the end of their lease. The new Owner would automatically give the required 3 months notice as the new Landlord. If, during a negotiation, a tenant was offered 80,000 to relocate, this would be appealing for a tenant as they would have their new lease potentially subsidized (being offset by up to say 80,000 AED compensation), the cost could be split between the new Owner and the Seller.
‘Best Practice’ dictates that if a tenanted property is to be sold, the Seller should provide a copy of the current tenancy agreement to the Sales Listing Agent and ensure that a ‘Special Condition’ clause be inserted in the contract by the Agent. This should detail the requirement for having the Landlord (the Seller) and the Tenant provide a ‘Property Condition Report’ specifying any problems and a transfer of the Tenant’s security deposit from the old Landlord to the new Landlord and alerting the Tenant to the same.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Wanda!!!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Tell him to stick it - he cannot ask you to leave til the end of your tenancy agreement. The NEW owner can give you 3 months notice prior to the end of your lease. Therefore if you have 6 months left the new owner can give you 3 months notice in 3 months time (and only if he wants to live in it himself or his direct family) The current owner cannot give you 90 days notice. Tell them you will accept the 90 days notice if they make it worthwhile - if he is desperate to sell it without a tenant he will have to pay you compensation to make you agree.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

He must give you 12 months notice. 90 days is bull, but he may not know the process either... 

If you want to do him a favor leave but ask for compensation...

Do not worry, you cannot be kicked out, any problems file case at Dubai Municipality.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ari, I did the RERA court runs 3 years in a row. Each year I won and the landlord had to pay the court fees, lawyer's fees, etc....so it was completely free for me 

Like Wanda said....tell him to stick it


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Ari, I did the RERA court runs 3 years in a row. Each year I won and the landlord had to pay the court fees, lawyer's fees, etc....so it was completely free for me
> 
> Like Wanda said....tell him to stick it


does the "etc" count for all the money he had to pay you aswell?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Ari,

No need to fight in the bad sense. He might not know the proces as one stated earlier. Give the landlord a call and write a letter in response that he has not followed what RERA states and that you are willing to help provided xyz which he might accept or not.

It is very important to document your actions.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't tell him to stick it.. tell him you'll leave for the price of 6 months rent  as that's what you're entitled to!


----------

